# speedometer pointer goes below zero



## reyd (Aug 2, 2006)

I don't know what happened but my xtrail's speedometer is dead. The pointer went below zero which should not suppose to happen in the first place because there's a lock at 0mhz that let the pointer stays there when the engine is off.

I've beem driving my xtrail for a month now without knowing my speed. The part still on order.


----------



## Lukasz (Oct 14, 2004)

sssssstrange. It's probably nothing more than just bad luck. Just for the record, where are you hailing from?


----------



## reyd (Aug 2, 2006)

Saskatchewan, CA


----------



## uk_owner (Jul 3, 2006)

I have noticed that my speedo under reads, when my speedo says 60mph, people pas me and I can see some of there speedos (the digital ones at night) and they are passing me at 54mph.
I have heard of this happening on X-Trails somewhere, anyone else notice this problem?


----------



## Lukasz (Oct 14, 2004)

uk_owner said:


> I have noticed that my speedo under reads, when my speedo says 60mph, people pas me and I can see some of there speedos (the digital ones at night) and they are passing me at 54mph.
> I have heard of this happening on X-Trails somewhere, anyone else notice this problem?


Are your wheels a different size from what came with the car?


----------



## Altimadrvr (Sep 17, 2007)

reyd said:


> I don't know what happened but my xtrail's speedometer is dead. The pointer went below zero which should not suppose to happen in the first place because there's a lock at 0mhz that let the pointer stays there when the engine is off.
> 
> I've beem driving my xtrail for a month now without knowing my speed. The part still on order.


What part did they replace. My 06 Xtrail speedo jumps all over the place and sticks. Of course it works fine when the dealer checks it. Thanks


----------

